# Vern and Kathy's 2002 25FB Outback Mods:



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I posted this in NDJollyMon's post but thought I would add in the latest mod I added and create a separate post for our Outback.

Heres our Finished Outback Mods:

I took the panel on the lower front side of the couch and made it into a door that pivots upward so we could use the wasted space under the couch. I added finger catches for the outside compartment doors (didn't come on the 2002 models). I changed the 1000lb tongue jack to a more stable 5000 jack with foot. Removed the factory stabilizer crank down jacks on the corners of the trailer and installed 3 sets of BAL heavy duty stabilizer jacks that crank down side to side instead of front to back type. Put permanent levels on the unit front and side. Installed MAXX AIR vents on all the roof vents 1 with a high-speed fan. Installed a permanent under the counter pivoting TV. Installed a permanent digital magic crank up Satellite. Installed permanent Satellite Box, VCR. Installed a switching system to eliminate the cable game, UHF/VHF Ant., Satellite, Cable and VCR. Moved Stereo and mounted under different counter and added an external antenna. Installed a permanent Roof Ladder. Installed two 4â€ wheels under the rear bumper due to the trailer being so low to the ground, WATCH OUT FOR THE PARKING LOTS WITH DIPS!!! The wheels will save your rear, they have mine several times. Purchased 2 tongue hitch locks. In the shower if yours is like mine with the seat you canâ€™t set down and pull the shower head towards you to rinse off your legs so I moved the hose ring down so it will reach, the wife is happier now can shave and rinse legs a lot easier. Added 2 small Window Awnings on other side of trailer. Installed telephone jack for phone. Installed a cell phone booster antenna. Added a memory foam bed pad to the bed, THIS IS A MUST Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t like springs in your back either. In the cabinets and icebox we added small spring-loaded rods to keep things from moving around. In the restroom we added a spring-loaded rod inside the upper part of shower to hang dry towels. We added a shoe caddy at the end of bed to keep the shoes up off the floor. I installed a 300amp electric inverter to run small power tools on the road if needed. Moved sink light over and installed a space saver coffee pot over sink area to give us more counter space. Installed a inside cabinet spice rack. Installed a nice wall clock and of course all of the other personal little things that make it like a second home, plastic plants, pictures, lamps, pots pans, etc. I think you get the picture. Treat it like itâ€™s your CONDO ON WHEELS.


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Any pictures of these things you've done? Sounds great!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Check the phots section here on the Outbackers Vern has a bunch of great photos of his mods.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Great Job!

All the mods and still time for camping or is it vacation at club med??









Thor


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like allot, I'd really like to see some pictures of your mods, I'd like to add a few of those to my outback.


----------



## Edmonton (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi vern38,

We just purchused a 28BHS







, haven't got it home yet







, and was wondering if you got pictures of your spacesaver coffee pot installation. Also, where is the nearest 120V to plug it in?

Eddy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Eddy,

Your nearest 120V is on the side of the kitchen sink right next to the door.


----------

